# Font needed



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find the font from the GooseBumps tv show or any other scary font. Every time I google goosebumps fonts I get a general font that looks like skin goosebumps... Not the same thing. I've used all scary fonts like "roaring flame". Basically i've used anything scary looking from photoshop or word. Need it to be easy to read also. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I use alot of fonts from here:

http://www.1001freefonts.com/horror-fonts.php


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.stevearun.com/wp23/281/halloween-freebies-you-don’t-want-to-miss/ she also has free Halloween ones here


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are two more you might try:
http://www.fontspace.com/category/Halloween
http://www.acidfonts.com/user/


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a big fan of: http://www.dafont.com

There's a really neat feature where you can type in a specific word or phrase and see how it looks in the font before you download it (all fonts are free). They have several pages of Halloween fonts!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks y'all. I'll definately be able to use one of those, but does anyone know why some of them won't do numbers. You always have numbers on an invitation right? Address, time, etc. Don't know if I'm doing something wrong in my download. Any ideas?


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

font space is the best


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

mamadada said:


> Thanks y'all. I'll definately be able to use one of those, but does anyone know why some of them won't do numbers. You always have numbers on an invitation right? Address, time, etc. Don't know if I'm doing something wrong in my download. Any ideas?


Unfortunately, not every font was designed to include the numbers. If you try and type a number or symbol that isn't included in that particular font family, your computer defaults to a pre-determined font. I've mixed different fonts for this reason, or I try and only download fonts that have numbers included.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Closest I could find was "GoreFont"

http://www.dafont.com/gorefont.font


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Gorefont looks exactly like the goosebumps tv show font that I wanted! You are right! hope they have numbers - haven't tested yet!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

try this one www.dafont.com


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

So i started working on my 2012 invites today and i chose the gore font loaded into photoshop perfectly then started typing and of course it wont type commas or any punctuation but exclamations. i really need apostrophes! the font, as suggested here, is perfect. i want to use that one. any techies out there want to help me around this one?


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm with Halloween Scream. I've been using dafont for years. Being able to enter the exact text I need (in lower case and upper case) makes is so easy to find the perfect font for a project.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

thats where i got it but it wont do all punctuation i need or i am doing something wrong


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Some fonts don't include all punctuation. But you can use the punctuation from another font. 

Write out your text in a font that has punctuation that you like, then change all non-punctuation characters to the desired font.

You can also touch up or create your own punctuation in photoshop.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

thats what i planned to do but i was hoping that maybe i was extracting the file wrong or something.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There is a font called Gypsy Curse that has punctuation and numbers. The only issue is that using apostrophes makes a wide gap between the apostrophe and the next letter sometimes. (it's called kerning in Photoshop) but MOST of the time works just fine. 
http://www.dafont.com/gypsy-curse.font

If not, then you can scoot the apostrophe/space in Photoshop by clicking the cursor between the apost and letter, where you have a blinking line insertion thingy, then go to the CHARACTER pallette, and select the kerning (looks like AV with two arrows above and below the letters and if you hover, it should tell you its the kerning and it's located usually below the font sizeand then go to a -10 or -20 or more until it looks good to you.


Or you could use Green Fuz (love this font; it's actually based off of the Cramps logo text) and might work for you, and has the added bonus of not having any issues I've seen with spacing and includes everything you should need. 
http://www.fontfreak.com/font_Green-Fuz.htm

AND both are freeware for non-commercial use.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Love both. Green fuz looks like roaring fire in word. Love that one. I will do differentl samples . Thanks!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.sinisterfonts.com/


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

GoreFont does have punctuation. However, they look more like barbed wire twists than actual punctuation. If it is not showing up in Photoshop, try opening Word (or Works or Wordpad if you don't have Word), and typing the comma in GoreFont, then highlight it, copy and paste into Photoshop.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

great idea. another problem with that font is it seems to be all caps! i doing something wrong?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

No, it's only available in all caps.


----------

